# Phanteks EVOLV ATX or other cases?!?



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm looking for a good ATX, water cooling ready case for my rig, so far the only one I've really found to fit my needs is the Enthoo EVOLV ATX, so I'm wondering if anyone here can suggest alternatives.

- Good 3.5in storage options, at least 2 horizontally mounted drives when running 2x240mm rads

- Space for thick push-pull radiators

- Space for large pump and rad

- Dust filters on all possible intakes

- No 5.25in bays

- No glass

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JL87 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'd suggest doing more research on this case for custom watercooling, there are a ton of posts even on phanteks own forums about the poor performance of this case.

I have this case, love it for the looks, but it's airflow for custom watercooling is very poor without doing any modding to the case.


----------



## Totally (Aug 13, 2017)

Look elsewhere other than the Evolv ATX if you are going to watercool, as it requires modding the front to panel to fix the high restriction/poor airflow issue otherwise you'll only be rewarded with a hot box and high temps. Phanteks just released the pro m which is the same chassis minus the aluminum panels but with proper vents if your sold on the features and layout.


----------



## Caelestis (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm not sure if it meets all your requirements but take a look at the Fractal Design Define C.


----------



## Jhelms (Aug 17, 2017)

Check with Phanteks, I was under the impression that they fixed it by changing the front panel design for better flow (more air-gap between the filter and aluminum). However, unless you properly seal off the open areas around the top fans, hot air will recirculate in this case and temps will creep up over time.

I have the mATX version of this case (LOVE IT) which has a nice air gap in the front panel / which fixed the front panel restriction. At first I did not notice the temp creep but I would slowly over the course of an hour+ go from 35C ish to around 45C ish with my ryzen build (temps taken all around inside the case). This is with all fans spinning very slow / system is almost silent. Once I sealed off the open areas around the top fans so air could not recirculate back into the case, I do not see over 40c.. For me, the slight temp creep was a simple fix.  If you notice, my temps are very good even before sealing the top area. Case is easily capable of handling my 1700 and rx580.

So much win in this case series. I guess it will come down to how much of a thermal load you plan to have - if the case would be a wise choice or not. And IF Phanteks did remedy the front panel air intake restriction.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 17, 2017)

Jhelms said:


> Check with Phanteks, I was under the impression that they fixed it by changing the front panel design for better flow (more air-gap between the filter and aluminum). However, unless you properly seal off the open areas around the top fans, hot air will recirculate in this case and temps will creep up over time.
> 
> I have the mATX version of this case (LOVE IT) which has a nice air gap in the front panel / which fixed the front panel restriction. At first I did not notice the temp creep but I would slowly over the course of an hour+ go from 35C ish to around 45C ish with my ryzen build (temps taken all around inside the case). This is with all fans spinning very slow / system is almost silent. Once I sealed off the open areas around the top fans so air could not recirculate back into the case, I do not see over 40c.. For me, the slight temp creep was a simple fix.  If you notice, my temps are very good even before sealing the top area. Case is easily capable of handling my 1700 and rx580.
> 
> So much win in this case series. I guess it will come down to how much of a thermal load you plan to have - if the case would be a wise choice or not. And IF Phanteks did remedy the front panel air intake restriction.



I havent heard of the front panel restriction at least not on the TG version, but definitely the top panel. Just have to block off any unused holes in the sliding out bracket. Im planning to get the case soon and I was going to get some matte black 3M Vinyl to cover all the openings.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2017)

Caelestis said:


> I'm not sure if it meets all your requirements but take a look at the Fractal Design Define C.


You have to be very careful with "The C" because of where the 3.5" drives are mounted.  I think you can get away with a front 240, but anything over that and you will lose ALL 3.5" bays.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> I havent heard of the front panel restriction at least not on the TG version









This explains the problems with it very well:










Edit: Fractal Design Define S ? (and there is a version without a window)(no horizontal 3.5")


----------



## Jhelms (Aug 17, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I havent heard of the front panel restriction at least not on the TG version, but definitely the top panel. Just have to block off any unused holes in the sliding out bracket. Im planning to get the case soon and I was going to get some matte black 3M Vinyl to cover all the openings.



The front panel is or was to close to the filter screen not allowing enough flow. In the mATX version I can stick a finger between the two. From what I understand, you would not be able to do this on the ATX version or older ATX version. Again I would call Phanteks to verify as I may be dead wrong - but that is my current understanding.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 17, 2017)

Jhelms said:


> The front panel is or was to close to the filter screen not allowing enough flow. In the mATX version I can stick a finger between the two. From what I understand, you would not be able to do this on the ATX version or older ATX version. Again I would call Phanteks to verify as I may be dead wrong - but that is my current understanding.



I might just wait it out on upgrading cases. They really should release a new version that has a more opened top panel. Just release a new version that fixes the airflow problems. The Define S would be sweet if it had a PSU shroud.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 17, 2017)

I was taking a peek at the Be Quiet dark base 900 too, that seems like it will fit a 240 in the front  with one of the 3.5 inch bays, and I'll have to use the 5.25 inch bays with adapters for other drives. That has plenty of space in the top and I should be able to fit a mega thick rad in the front, so it seems to tick the boxes for rad space. Thoughts?


----------



## JL87 (Aug 17, 2017)

That's not 100% correct. I have one of the first generation evolv atx cases, non-tempered glass (can't speak for the matx ones) and the front isn't that close.

Don't get me wrong I love looks of this case and it was pretty easy to work in. Airflow in this case for air-cooling is adequate, but for watercooling it's just to restrictive in both the front panel and the top panel.

As in my specs, I have an ewkb p360 kit in my case with an additional p240 rad added cooling both my i4790k and gtx 1080ti.

I've tried both combos of positions for the two rads, 360 up top, 240 in front and vice versa. I've tried various push and pull configs on the fans. So far the best temps I get are with the 360 in the front with 3 F4 vardar fans pushing air in from the front of the case, and 2 vardar fans on the 240 up top pushing the air out the top.

I've closed off all openings on the radiator mounting bracket and even blocked off the front part of the top panel so all hot air is forced to exhaust out of the back as there were posts on phanteks forums about some of the hot air being drawn back into the case by the front fans. In my case that really didn't effect cooling either way.

I've also modded the front panel by adding 1/4 spacers between the actual panel and the mounting brackets to push the front panel out so that it's flush with the sides, again with minimal effect on temps.

My room with my computer during the summer is 70 F with AC on at all times, during gaming my max cpu temps hit 68-69 C (which is a higher than the temps I was getting when I had my NH-D15 on my cpu). Gpu would hit 54-56 C under the same conditions.

When taking the front and top panel off my max temps on the cpu are 58-59 C and 46 C on the gpu. I've even went so far as to try running without the front filter which did lower cpu temps about 1-2 C.

There is a company that makes a modded top panel that opens it up and they are working on a mod for the front panel of the case as well.

https://modmymods.com/phanteks-enth...ent-top-cover-air-flow-mod-galaxy-silver.html

Top panel is 79.99 and I'm guessing front will be in the same price range. Not saying that their prices are out of line, as I've considered buying both, but when I look at the price for the original case of 170.00 and then two modded pieces at around 160.00 I'm not sure this case is worth it IF you don't have it and have other options.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 17, 2017)

JL87 said:


> That's not 100% correct. I have one of the first generation evolv atx cases, non-tempered glass (can't speak for the matx ones) and the front isn't that close.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love looks of this case and it was pretty easy to work in. Airflow in this case for air-cooling is adequate, but for watercooling it's just to restrictive in both the front panel and the top panel.
> 
> ...




So that company is the saving grace for anyone that wants that case or already has it. $80 is insane for that mod though. Can you mount fans on the inside of the front panel of the case instead of the outside between the front cover and the case? Reason i ask is because I want to get some RGB fans for the front, but if i mount them how they are suppose to be, can't really see them hah.

The Phantek Evolv is the only case that really fits what im looking for to the T. I may just bite the bullet and get it and one of those top panels from ModmyMods instead of also replacing my PSU. It is actually the exact design of a top panel mod i was thinking about doing myself. Im just wondering now if just the top panel will fix most of the airflow issues or if ill have to do more.

@GorbazTheDragon  Thanks for making this thread. I was about to buy this case next week, only blocking off the open parts in the top bracket hoping the temps wouldnt suck that bad.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks like a case of "might as well take the panel I have down to a machining shop and DIY"...

In all honesty there's a good chance I have one available to me in the coming months, if I do, I think I might just pick up the case to do the mod.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 17, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Looks like a case of "might as well take the panel I have down to a machining shop and DIY"...
> 
> In all honesty there's a good chance I have one available to me in the coming months, if I do, I think I might just pick up the case to do the mod.



Agreed. I used to do a lot of case modding, but moved away from that in recent years now that cases are as good as they are for most peoples builds. The only machine shop i have access too is the one at my University. But idk if I trust the people who work there. Just students. They dont let us use the stuff.


----------



## JL87 (Aug 17, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So that company is the saving grace for anyone that wants that case or already has it. $80 is insane for that mod though. Can you mount fans on the inside of the front panel of the case instead of the outside between the front cover and the case? Reason i ask is because I want to get some RGB fans for the front, but if i mount them how they are suppose to be, can't really see them hah.



That would be possible I guess depending on what you have in mind. If you aren't mounting a thicker radiator on the front you might be able to get away with it, or if it's just fans alone (or an AIO with fans) then it shouldn't be an issue at all.

As far as lighting goes, I did find a nice looking build on pcpartspicker that did some interesting lighting.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/fFZRsY


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 17, 2017)

that case has really terrible airflow.

saw it was already posted lol...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2017)

JL87 said:


> That would be possible I guess depending on what you have in mind. If you aren't mounting a thicker radiator on the front you might be able to get away with it, or if it's just fans alone (or an AIO with fans) then it shouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> As far as lighting goes, I did find a nice looking build on pcpartspicker that did some interesting lighting.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/fFZRsY



Yeah no rad at all in the front actually. Just a 360 for my CPU for now up top.


----------



## Totally (Aug 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You have to be very careful with "The C" because of where the 3.5" drives are mounted.  I think you can get away with a front 240, but anything over that and you will lose ALL 3.5" bays.
> 
> This explains the problems with it very well:



He highlights the symptoms very well, the problem isn't the lack of vents but several cutouts on the interior of the case that route nearly all of the exhaust air directly right back into the intakes with the panels off those paths are disrupted. The fix is to seal off all the openings on the removable fan/radiator mounting panel using tape to prevent exhaust air from flowing right back into the case and being sucked into front intake fans. If using stock140mm fans or only 2 120mm fans on the front the gaps left by them also need to be sealed so only they only pull fresh air.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 24, 2017)

Phanteks enthoo ProM (acrylic is nice looking) is nice. fits my 280mm Rad no prob. fits a 360mm on the top, and also fits a 360mm+ in the front. tons of room, not to mention it hold up to a 17" GPU length. really roomy case. front panel PCB is shit ime, but a case is more than its front panel controls/plugs/buttons. good stuff over all. Fractal also makes good choices, but im not very knowledgeable regarding their goodies.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2017)

I came too realization that majority of cases are garbage. They all have bunch of fancy features, but there is literally no case that's actually designed well. They always screw something up and it's always something dumb. And if they by some mistake manage to do it right, they screw it up by assuming we all want retarded glass windows. I want silence and a dark box that's not distracting me, not a freaking light show in my face...


----------



## Totally (Sep 4, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I'm looking for a good ATX, water cooling ready case for my rig, so far the only one I've really found to fit my needs is the Enthoo EVOLV ATX, so I'm wondering if anyone here can suggest alternatives.
> 
> - Good 3.5in storage options, at least 2 horizontally mounted drives when running 2x240mm rads
> 
> ...



Antec p380 fits the bill, If you can find one with a solid panel.


----------

